# Forum > News > OC News >  Fable 2 : Review.

## Mr. Moose

*Welcome to another one of my reviews, this time I'm going to give a review about the exciting Role Playing Game Fable 2. Now if I would to be honest I would say I was only waiting for 2 games this year and those two were Fable 2 and Wotlk(Wrath Of The Lich King). I have played Fable 2 and completed it as a good person and I am currently playing evil. All I can say about Fable 2 is that it is a great game. You really have to play it since it has unqiue things such as the dog which is a really good opinion but...each game has bad things and so does Fable 2, the story isn't that long if you play through it (I completed it in a weekend playing it only half of the day) though if you do all sidequests, all jobs and explore whole of Albion I can assure you the game is taking quite a long time to complete. Fable 2 has a HUGE replay value. The game is always fun, you can start the game playing good and then restart being evil which changes a lot. There are so many decisions to be made and everything has a different outcome. The fate of Albion is in your hands..will you be known as a true hero, loved by the people or will the people know you as a murderer..an evil king..all is up to you!* 



*"A picture of the early stage in Fable 2"*



*Game: Fable2
Genre: RPG
Developer:* *Lionhead Studios*




*Xbox360*
*If you are looking for the PC version of Fable 2 I have some bad news for you. The PC version will let you wait for a few months until it is availible for you to play. The release date has not been confirmed yet but it will take at least a few months. Perhaps, in those few months the game will be customized to PC performance and has even better graphics when it comes out.*



*Fable 2 takes place 500 years after the original Fable. A lot of things have happened. The Heroes have been burned and no living thing remember it. The Heroes and all of their stories have been lost. The tale of the mighty hero who has defeated Jack Of Blades turned into dust but that time is over since the world of Albion needs a new hero. That hero is you. It is you who will have reunite the heroes of Albion. Only you can defeat HIM.*



*Fable 2 has great graphics. The game is quite modern and better and unique than most of the current games, though character graphics could of been slightly better. Some of the cutscenes are absolutely fantastic as well. I wouldn't want to spoil the game so you'll have to find out yourself which scenes I mean. What's also great is that you don't experience a lot of framedrops such as in different games, at least not on my 360. 
**I think Fable 2 deserves a good rating for it's Graphics but that's just my opinion.*

*As for combat related graphics, they're quite good actually. The spells are very well made and the combat system is really fun especially when times goes slower to show you how you chop off his head or stab him.

The clothing in Fable 2 has great textures but the downside of these clothing sets is the very low variaty. There are only 1-6 sets in the entire game and most players are hoping for further DLC (Downloadable Content). It has not been verified if any changes would be made to the PC version however.

*


*As for sound I would say it's awesome. I always loved the music from Fable 1 and a lot of those themes have been brought back in Fable 2. In my opinion the music theme makes questing much more fun. 
*
*Character Voices are extremely well done in Fable 2, some of them are very serious while others are just so funny. I love it when people tell me I murdered their families with such an aggressive voice  It makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside doesn't it?

You'll see Combat music changing fairly quick when entering combat mode by seeing bandits, hobbes or any other creatures. One of the best combat sounds is when you encounter a Banshee. These creatures will tell nothing but bad things about you along with a creepy theme that only wants you to get the hell out of there so I'd advice killing those witches QUICK.

To put all of the sound points in one line : The Fable 2 sound script is very "original" and has tons of humor aspects. I can assure you the Audio in this game won't let you down.*



*In gameplay I will explain most of the features in Fable 2 such as groupsex(!), your dog, combat, character Morphing, jobs, co-op, limited edition and the webgames.*

*Sex.(16+ game.)*

*A current feature of Fable 2 is having protected and unprotected sex. Throughout the game you can vind various condoms and whores. When having unprotected sex you have a very big chance of having a baby coming up so if you don't like babies get them condoms. Lionhead Studios decided to take a step further though and made it possible having groupsex. There is even an achievement for doing so. Groupsex can easily be done by acting friendly and flirting with whores. If you have their attention, simply order them to follow you and lead them to a bed. 
Don't put your hopes up too high for some hot scenes though. The screen will turn black once you are in bed.
* 

* "You wondered why this game was 16+? Here's the answer my friend."* 

*Dogs.*

*Another new feature to Fable 2 is a having your own dog. You can teach it tricks, make it a 5 star fighter or use it to find treasure! As you go through the game as evil/good the dog will morph according to your behaviour. The dog is your very own companion and will surely be your best friend in the game. Dogs can learn various tricks such as chasing his tail and playing dead. Be sure to heal your furry friend after a battle though.you wouldn't want him to get hurt now would you?*



*Combat*

*You can focus on 3 combat types:

-Skill: If you train Skill a lot you will notice your attacks are faster and your shots are faster and do more damage. You're the pirate kind of guy and want to battle with only a gun and your dog? This combat tree is something for you.

-Strength: Strenght gives you a bonus to fighting with heavy melee weapons. All your blows will deal more damage and your character will change too. You will notice your muscles getting bigger as you spend more experience points in this tree.

-Will: You're that kind of person that says "Meh.. guns, meh.. weapons.. I want fireballs!" Will is the place for mages. At start you won't do much damage and probably need your sword to kill those bad guys but as you spend more experience points on the same spell you will laugh at the people using their guns and weapons since you can kill 20 bad guys at once.
*


*"I have a feeling this will end bad.."*

*Character Morphing.*

*There are 4 character sides in Fable 2:

- Evil: Death to every living beeing you run into, slay them without fear, chose wealth above people. It is only a matter of time before the people of Albion notice your deeds and you get those devil horns.

- Good: Would you sacrifice your own life for the others, would you give up youth to let another person live? Would you never ever chose wealth above a person's life? A halo will surely appear above your head letting Albion know how generous and good you are.

- Pure: There are many poor people in the world. As a pure person you should know what to do...for every house you rent out,for every shop you buy you should reduce price to -20 or -40% or the normal value,Wanna show you are really pure? Go and reduce prices to -100 %!

- Corruption: You don't care about those poor people? You raise prices almost till their peak? You visit whores a lot and drink a lot? Then you are one very corrupt person.*

*Jobs*

*Every hero needs money. What to do if you're too poor to buy that shiny weapon? The solution is as always.. getting a job!

Be either a blacksmith, woodcutter, assassin, barman or recruiter. You will surely like at least one of them. If you are either forging weapons, cutting some wood, murdering people for the greater good, working at the bar or just recruiting for Civilian displacement..it doesn't matter as long as the payment is good and you got your new weapon.*

*Co-op*

*Fable 2 gives the option to play online co-op and couch co-op.Many players think that Lionhead failed at this part simply for the reason you cannot bring your own character model to someone's world,you get a premade character who does earn gold and experience for you though. Hopefully this will be solved in a later patch.*


*"To the left is an unique hero,to the right is the premade hero"*

*Player housing.

Your own house can either be a small caravan or huge castle, from 500 gold up to 2million gold. You can redecorate your house by entering the redecorate option listed at the paper at the frontdoor. From a dusty old wooden bookcase to a shiny deluxe bookcase. Buy everything you need at the local Bowerstone furniture shop !*
*
Limited Edition.*

*Though the LE lost much of it's content such as the unique box and hobbe figures + fate cards it still included the Halo Armor, Halo sword, Masterchief title and a new dungeon.*


*"Masterchief is back...!"*

*Webgames*

Xbox.com | Fable® II *Earn exclusive items from your ancestors from that site.*










*It is without doubt one of the best games, and perhaps the best RPG I have ever played in my gaming career and I can only hope for an expansion or Fable3.

Note to cat lovers : Do not buy..DO NOT BUY!

I hope you enjoyed reading the review,

Infusion.*

----------


## Obama

Great Game. Perfect in every way.

----------


## Zifa

_Amazing, im so going to buy this game, Thanks for putting out this Game review Infusion! YEAH!_

----------


## xXCharleyXx

Fable 2 is an awesome game but, the end is very gay

----------


## Igzz

Great review, I might buy it for XBOX 360  :Smile: .

----------


## Mr. Moose

You should , I've played it and it's a lot of fun.

The game can take a while if you don't rush and complete all sidequests , do a job etc,...

Just don't rush through , it would ruin the experience  :Smile:

----------


## darkhon

nice review, sold my xbox a year ago for a ps3  :Smile:  but still have like 21 original games etc. might buy one again now their so cheap..

----------


## bonzai299

I agree, this game was great.

Ever since I played Fable for the original xBox, I've been waiting. And it was worth it.

----------


## chiparoo1

i cant wait for this i love the 1st one  :Smile:  but what im really waiting for in the new elder scrolls  :Smile:

----------


## PaNiC RooM

Mate this is why i am getting a xbox 360 too, as well as GTA 4. Awesome review mate, looks like I'm going to have to get my 360 with fable on friday instead :P! thanks for putting time in to tell us more info about this game!!

----------

